# Cults and non-Christian religion



## Breadloaf (Jan 21, 2005)

Many people consider a cult a religious group that does not adhere to Scriptural truth to the (Xth) degree. Example: Papist church, JW, Islam, Buddhism.

If this is you:
How do you distinguish between, say, your local Unitarian or Muslim centers or worship, and your local Boston Church of Christ, or Moonies, or Railians, or the Remnant Fellowship, or other groups that engage in:

Specific mind-control or brainwashing techniques

Statement that we are the "only" way (Not "Christian" but "only this church w/in this building i.e. the PCA recognizes that other non-PCA churches are authentically saved, but the Boston C of C says that they are it . . . God's people on earth. Remnant Fellowship says the same)

Threats of hell or death for leaving that specific fellowship

Demand for absolute, unquestioning obedience to one central figure.

Harassing phone calls, visits, physical punishment, etc.

Demands that members cut off contact with all other non-members.


I am of the opinion that a "cult" is best defined as just above, wheras Islam, Papist church, etc. are best defined as "false religion," or some similar term.

In Boston, where the Boston Church of Christ is an authentic threat not just to souls but also psycological and to some extent physical safety, I find that it is important to distinguish between the local BCC and St. Mary of the Immaculate Conception or other such Roman church. Furthermore, to say otherwise comes off as needlessly combative.

What sayest thou?

-JK
Cambridge MA
PCA

okay? okay!


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 21, 2005)

The leadership of a cult will usually control the communication that goes on to. Certainly there is a restriction of information.....


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 21, 2005)




----------

